#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  The difference between branding and direct marketing

## Lorraine

Hi all,

*In branding*An advertiser needs to expose his brand on applications and sites with mass reach. The most popular methods are custom ads, YouTube ads, remarketing, and display ads target.
*Indirect marketing*The advertiser is interested in communicating with the target audience. The most common campaigns are dynamic search ads, shopping ads, Search Network Only etc.


What are the more differences that you can suggest for these two concepts?

----------

